# Eloise - A Possible Mommy's Journey!



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Eloise, my first "breeding" hedgie is a possible pregnant girl, we're so excited!
I bought her from another breeder who was willing to help me start my own breeding program. She and Milton had a romantic few days together and she is now being nurtured to grow some little hoglets! I just wanted to share my excitement and the journey of my first (planned, not preggo rescue) babies with HHC! 
*Please Note that both (unrelated) parents are from breeders of WHS Free reputable breeders who have given me permission to breed. *​
Eloise is 8 months old, she's a beautiful algerian dark gray. She's doing fantastic right now, consistently gaining a bit of weight and eating all her food... I've had to start checking her bowl an extra time each night to keep enough food in there! 
She's calm, friendly, and very curious. I can easily wake her up, rub vaseline on her ears, and trim all her nails without an issue. 
















Giving kisses and then sleeping splatted out on her chest, a frequent tv watching routine! 

















I'm really looking forward to what the future may hold for her, and my breeding aspirations! I've rescued two pregnant girls in the past, and it was an incredibly eye-opening, difficult, and rewarding experience. I'm doing this to try and get some healthy hedgies available to those looking around here, and educate people on why it's so important to hold out for one instead of jumping at the first pet store animal they see!


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Congratulations! She sounds like she has a lovely personality, one that will hopefully be shared with her tiny hoglets.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww, congratulations! I can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is gorgeous. I hope all will go well for her and you. :smile:


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you all so much! I'm excited to share the journey with others. 
I would like to note two things though-
1. I have a mentor. Not someone I sent a message to on HHC, but a breeder whom I can call at any hour of the day for help.
2. I am truly sharing this journey. I will pray and do all I can to ensure Eloise is ready, and share how while I do this, but nature is not something we can control. I will be sharing our true and realistic experience.


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

so cute, I love when they splat


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Eloise has gained just over 100 grams! She's doing really fantastic, and her temperament has stayed very calm given that she is trying to protect and grow babies in there! I am cautiously optimistic thinking about her projected due date, which is March 7th (next friday) We've got her supplies ready to go, she's got carefresh and a great nesting box in with her, and the higher fat food was introduced with no problems. I'll include a picture of some things I get/use to prepare for babies:








Carefresh Ultra is the bedding I prefer for preggo cages, the white color allows me to see any possible issues like blood or discolored poop. 
I've used Innova Kitten Food in the past, and preferred the ingredients in that, but safety recalls made me decide to use Babycat instead. It's very small and high in fat so when babies start to sample mom's food this is just perfect for them. 
I get a new can of Goat's Milk Esbilac whenever I've expected babies, it makes me feel more secure to have some on hand I could use in a emergency while I send someone to get a larger container of the powdered version. I also have instructions from my mentor, and a printed out guide from HHC of how to make a safe mixture to syringe feed babies, if it were to ever come to that. 
Syringes. A larger one like that, and a few smaller ones. They should be new and sterilized. The large one I pictured is one of the ones I keep in my first aid kit  Also in the kit: heating pad, vaseline, benebac, hand warmers, Hills A/D, Pedilite (keep an eye on expiration dates), and regular polysporin. Oh, and my most important part of the emergency kit: a credit card on file with my vet.
A food scale. I like my older one because it's what I'm used to and the little container is great to keep squirmy hedgies in place to weigh. 
Nest Box. Mine is made out of a file carrier. It has a tunnel to get in because that's what Eloise likes, and a raised lip to hold babies and bedding in. In an emergency I could turn the tunnel up so they can't get out and get the entire nest to the vet in one piece. When it's time to start handling babies I can get to them through the lid, so I don't disturb the nest nearly as much. 
Preparing for babies and getting them through the first 6 weeks will cost you at least $100 typically. And that's with a healthy mom and babies + an average litter size, not including heat costs.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

You know what this means? ONLY THREE MORE WEEKS UNTIL BABY PICTURES!!!! Squeeeee!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I absolutely love that you're posting everything you do to prepare for babies and stressing the knowledge, preparation, and costs of safe, ethical breeding. This thread will be fantastic for people interested in breeding to look at! And I can't wait to get more updates on Eloise...fingers crossed for healthy mom & babies!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

BABIES ARE HERE!! 
No count yet, but at least one little one is in with mama. Eloise looks great and doesn't seem even stressed. She keeps her nuggets tucked underneath her, and I'm not about to hover and risk anything. I am so glad to have the wondering period over! Now time for the waiting period! Haha


----------



## PricklePrincess (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh my goodness how exciting! Thank you for sharing this experience with all of us! It sounds like Eloise is going to be a fabulous mommy. Congrats to you and the sweet, tiny family!


----------



## PricklePrincess (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh wow not sure how I got a mean face on there! meant to put a happy face!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

I've gone back and fourth about posting the number of babies... Then I realized I should just share it and my worries about doing so. Again, totally up front visual of hedgehog breeding!
I don't have a great view into the nest, and I don't touch it at all or spend more than a second glimpsing in as I add new food and water. My first notice there were babies was chirping, I couldn't see a thing. Sometimes there's blood or other signs of birth, sometimes there isn't. My only indication Eloise was heading into labor and that she had given birth was that she hadn't eaten more than a few kibble, and the babies made noise. One chirp actually, Eloise is a very attentive mother. 
The next time I went into her room was for night time feeding. With her looking healthy and clearly caring for babies my job is to let her do her job. And turn around and do other things every time I think about going in for a quick peep. I went in and counted kibble, none eaten (normal), and gave her fresh food and water. My glimpse in rewarded me with one unmoving baby who wasn't under mama. My head had to work overtime to keep my heart from wondering if the baby was dead or dying, or reaching in and grabbing it. I took care of my hedgie duties and left. If it's dying or dead the most likely thing is Eloise will handle it or take it outside her nest. Only after giving her time to handle things would I have to consider interfering so nothing makes the nest unhealthy for others. 
This morning I went in and counted kibble and replaced water. Eloise ate and drank a ton! Everything else looked normal. My glimpse into the nest showed three little bubs wiggling under mom, while she gently helped them. The baby I saw was not in the same place and the nest looked clean. 
I am thrilled to see three little bubs! But I also know I have no guarantee I will ever hold three little bubs. I can only do my very very best to give them a fighting chance. I don't want to send out messages of three babies and lose one! I don't want to seem like I'm incapable of caring for them, or making other people feel the sadness that I've felt. I have never had a planned litter before, with a calm and well-adjusted mommy. This is new territory for me. My other mothers have been rescues who didn't feel safe, adjusted, or loved before birth. I believe my Eloise is doing a great job. I'm so happy for her and her little bubs. But a deep sigh of reliefs is hard. I guess I'll just feel the relief that my girl Eloise had a safe pregnancy and delivery, and has taken to her motherly role so far. That's really all a breeder can ask for!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Yay! So exciting!  It must be so hard not to dive in and smother them all with kisses!


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Babies are beautiful little two week old balls of squish! Holding them went great, Eloise let me take out babies one at a time for a few seconds. I checked to make sure they were all settled back in and watched mama proudly nursing her three babies. They are perfect


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh what precious little bubs!!!!  Glad to hear they're all doing so well!!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh my goodness they are so adorable! :grin: congratulations to you and the proud Momma!
It really must be a completely different experience to have a plan and be prepared and have a solid idea of what to do. 
Maybe I'll try this again one day, with a plan. I know my little ones have been worth every little heart jump they have given me.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks! I am really thrilled with my first planned litter. 
It takes about an hour extra a day right now with babies. I go in a do a health check when I wake up, and replace food and water. Eloise is eating a full two tablespoons right now most nights. Then I spot clean the cage, taking out a bit of soiled bedding and replacing it with clean stuff. 
In the evening I spot clean again, so I can slowly get the cage clean. I get some bedding on my hands so I smell like mama. Then one by one I take each baby out, weigh them, do a visual health check, and touch them all over. I put the baby back and make notes before taking out the next baby. I talk to Eloise the whole time, and pass her some treats into the nest. She's not thrilled with having them removed, she's such an attentive mommy, but she is very well behaved about it. I just make sure to take them out for a little bit one baby at a time! Having a stressed mama would not help teach the babies to embrace being handled so it's very important to listen to what Eloise is trying to tell me about her comfort level. Mama knows best! 
Here's a picture! The little girl with her tongue out in the top photo has so much personality and her eyes aren't even open yet! They are so sweet and pretty


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Dat grump face, lol. I just wanna hug them!! Like little spiky jellybeans. :wink:


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Squee!! Kawaii!!! So very adorable. My babes also took a lot of extra time each day. and I wasn't even doing all of that, was just checking to make sure they weren't eaten, that they were eating, and that all was as well as I could make it. Like I said, if I ever do it planned, it will be different. But there is something to be said for diving in head first. :wink: 
It becomes super exciting after their eyes open. Mine were ready to take on the world! As long as momma was near by.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That is the best grumpy face I've ever seen. :lol: Glad to hear they're all doing so well! Eloise sounds like she's being a fantastic mom.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Everyone seems to be doing great! Eloise is getting bored, babies are three weeks tonight! As they've aged I can tell she is less distracted by them and misses her wheel. She's just got a few more weeks!! I've been so proud of her so far. Although she did decide she didn't want me to "borrow" a baby last night, and have my finger a nice chomp. I should know if she comes up to sniff my fingers it's never to kiss them. She always hold fingers in her face. With her teeth. Oops! Other than that (my fault) she's very calm and lovely, her babies are almost never grumpy and they never huff. I hold their feet, inspect their bellies, and stroke their little faces everyday and they are totally calm. They really soak up the attention!


----------

